# What is going on here color wise?



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

This is G I Jane, a bird that Jason bought last Oct. at the Metro Club meeting. She is just about a year old now and has finished her molt. She was nearly khaki colored as a young bird, hence the name. Now her tail has become very light and she is lighter all over except for the checks and bars on wings. I'm wondering what genetically she might be?

Margaret


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I had two photos attached. They didn't post. I'll try again.

M


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

*G I Jane*

Here are the photos. I hope they show this time.

Margaret


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

its looks to me to be a silver (blue dilute) checkered.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i was going to say the same thing dilute blue check


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

She is Gorgeous!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

what a beauty.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi MARGARRET, dilute blue check sometimes call a silver dun but most show people would call it a silver. DON'T FORGET THE METRO CLUB YOUNG BIRD SHOW IN OCT, THAT WILL BE NEXT SATURDAY. * GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you sure it isn't brown? Some of the feathers look faded.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone. She was so brown initially, I didn't think blue check. I figured that some kind of dilute was in there.

Margaret


----------



## Pigeonrh (Oct 3, 2001)

shes a dilute blue check. that small faded feather in the middle of the tail is a baby feather. Is she really a year old? should had a full moult by now. by the looks of her she's almost done her moult.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I just remembered that silvers, atleast one of them had the brown color at first too, I remember the bars being that color because when I looked at it later the brown color was gone. Now they are all silver.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

Margarret said:


> Here are the photos. I hope they show this time.
> 
> Margaret


same as mine they called it dilute check


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

george simon said:


> *Hi MARGARRET, dilute blue check sometimes call a silver dun but most show people would call it a silver. DON'T FORGET THE METRO CLUB YOUNG BIRD SHOW IN OCT, THAT WILL BE NEXT SATURDAY. * GEORGE


I thought Silver dun is a Dilute Blue/Black spread? Thought of starting a new thread to ask but I suppose its relevent to this.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Are you sure it isn't brown? Some of the feathers look faded.


The Bars are too dark for any brown bird Ive ever seen.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

NZ Pigeon said:


> I thought Silver dun is a Dilute Blue/Black spread? Thought of starting a new thread to ask but I suppose its relevent to this.


Yes dun is dilute black or dilute blue spread however you want to say it. Here in the US many racers and showers will call any silver bird a dun. So they would just call this a dun check. They are just ignorant, it's get bad when you can have things like real dun grizzles and silver grizzle being called the same. The racing hobby comes up with a lot of wrong names. Becky knows them all. 9 times out of 10 they call a ash red bar a silver... So if I ever here s racer call a bird a silver expect an ash red bar haha. Theres someone who won't call there bird dirty because it sounds bad so they use the the term smokey... Which is obviously not.

Edit: indigos they call chocolate. That was the one I was missing had to look back.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for that


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Part of the problem with some of the terminology, NZ Pigeon, and also that racing homer fanciers sometimes use different terminology for certain colors than folks that have show birds or genetic nuts. Silver is generally the dilute of blue, dun being the dilute of blue + spread (i.e. the dilute of black) but some folks call the silver (dilute blue) silver dun.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

NZ Pigeon said:


> The Bars are too dark for any brown bird Ive ever seen.


That was before I realized silvers faded that bad.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Woodnative said:


> Part of the problem with some of the terminology, NZ Pigeon, and also that racing homer fanciers sometimes use different terminology for certain colors than folks that have show birds or genetic nuts. Silver is generally the dilute of blue, dun being the dilute of blue + spread (i.e. the dilute of black) but some folks call the silver (dilute blue) silver dun.


Yeah a lot of racers and fanciers in general call ash-red bars "silver" and true silvers, "dun bars" or "dun checks".


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

An easy way to think about it is.

A blue bar is actually a blue black bar. When you dilute this, blue becomes silver, and black becomes dun.

Thus a dilute blue [black] bar is often called ... a silver [dun] bar.

Similarly spread blue is called black. Dilute of black is dun. So a dilute spread blue is dun.

I really hate these names though. It is much easier to remember (and communicate clearly) if we all just stick to dilute blue bar and dilute blue spread. Leave the silvers and lavenders and dun ochre breasts and chocolates to the people on the show pigeon forum. ;-)


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I think it's fine to say the proper name, yes technically the color of the bars Ina a silver is dun. Which is why some may call it a dun bar BUT then we would be calling blue bar, black bars. I call my blue bar course spread a black bar.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Print Tippler said:


> I think it's fine to say the proper name, yes technically the color of the bars Ina a silver is dun. Which is why some may call it a dun bar BUT then we would be calling blue bar, black bars. I call my blue bar course spread a black bar.


Exactly why I think we should stick to descriptions of genotype instead of phenotype. ;-)


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

rudolph.est said:


> Exactly why I think we should stick to descriptions of genotype instead of phenotype. ;-)


Agreed. so this is a dilute blue check NOT a dun. as Dun is only applicable to spread birds.


----------

